
Would You Pay Someone to Do Your Online Dating? - samanthaglower
http://observer.com/2016/02/would-you-pay-someone-to-date-for-you/
======
douche
Not long ago, I took an Uber ride from a driver who's main job is as an online
dating consultant. It apparently is a fairly lucrative niche.

~~~
DrScump
He has a "lucrative" business but drives for Uber (even with current rates)?
That's an odd choice of hobby.

~~~
douche
A lot of the Uber drivers in this area tend to be semi-retired older guys that
seem to do it as much to get out of the house a little bit as any other
reason.

